# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  ζευγαρωμα καρδερινας....

## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..οπως βλεπεται το βιντεο εχει γινει καποιο βατεμα?η θυλικια να πω πως δεν εχει κανει ακομα φωλια απλος παιζει με το νημα....

----------


## jk21

Κωστα το σιγουρο ειναι ,οτι ο αρσενικος σου ειναι πυρωμενος και η θηλυκια οχι πληρως ετοιμη και φοβαμαι οι επιθεσεις του μην την στρεσσαρουν και εχεις χειροτερα ...

το μαλωμα στις καρδερινες ειναι μερος του παιχνιδιου ,αλλα εδω βλεπω την στριμωχνει για τα καλα .Αν δεις χτυπηματα στο κεφαλι να την χωρισεις .Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που σου γραφω δυο λογια ,πριν μας δωσεις οσα ζητουν οι κανονες .

το θεμα θα εχει συνεχεια απο αλλα μελη 

(συμφωνα με τους κανονες  Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών )

αν τα πουλακια φερουν δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου (να δουμε φωτο κοντινες ή κοντινη ληψη βιντεο ) 


καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπερα φιλε και καλως ορισες ...
Προφανως η θηλυκια δεν ειναι ετοιμη ακομα και ο αρσενικος την <<σπρωχνει>> να προχωρησει συντομότερα.
Την κυναγα για βατεμα οταν ειναι ετοιμη θα υποκυψει .... 
Εισαι σε καλο δρομο , καλη συνεχεια απο εμενα !
* Να προσεξεις μην τυχον ο αρσενικος γινεται υπερβολικα βιαιος ...

----------


## jk21

να εχεις το νου σου ,οτι πανω στο πυρωμα ,ο αρσενικος μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο θηλυκο .Σε παρακαλω να βαλεις χωρισμα σε πρωτη φαση αναμεσα τους .Ειναι απαραιτητο τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση μην τα απομακρυνεις εντελως ,γιατι και αυτο μπορει να τα στρεσσαρει .Να εχουν αμεση οπτικη επαφη

----------


## kostas salonika

Και εγω ειπα να βαλω χωρισμα αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εγινε η δουλεια και τα χαλασω ολα τζαμπα....

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πω πως τα πουλια τα χωρισα...Εβαλα ακομα μια φωλια στην προσοψει της κλουβας....

----------


## johnakos32

Κώστα το θηλυκό το ηλικία έχει ? Ποιον μήνα γεννήθηκε ?
Μια ακόμα ερώτηση άσχετη, τα φτερά πτησης του αρσενικού είναι βαμμένα πορτοκαλί ή μου φαίνεται ?

----------


## kostas salonika

το θυλικο απο αυτον που το πηρα μου ειπε οτι εχει γενιθει στης 17 μαρτιου....δηλαδη ειναι πανο απο χρονον....των αρσενικο εχει κανενα 2μηνο που την πηρα και ηταν ετσυ πορτοκαλη τα φτερα του...

----------


## jk21

Kωστα πιστευω οτι συντομα τα πουλακια σου ,θα ειναι και τα δυο ετοιμα ,απλα το θηλυκο ειναι λιγο πιο πισω .Οταν θα δεις κινησεις  ταισματος μεσα απο τα καγκελα ή τιτιβισματος - καλεσματος απο το θηλυκο ή χαρακτηριστικη κινηση της ουρας της δεξια αριστερα ,καθως τιτιβιζει ,ειναι στιγμη να δοκιμασεις επανενωση ,ακομα και αν δεν εχει κανει φωλια 

δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα πετυχει αυτο που θα σου προτεινω ,αλλα στη μικρη εμπειρια που εχω (θα ακουσεις πιστευω και τη γνωμη αρκετα πιο εμπειρων μελων ) θα διαλεγα σαν θεση τοποθετησης της φωλιας , ενα σημειο που συνηθιζουν να κουρνιαζουν τα πουλια και κυριως ο αρσενικος σου ,γιατι βλεπω οτι αυτος εχει την κυριαρχια ξεκαθαρα στο ζευγαρι .Αν η επιλογη αυτη συνοδευεται και με ορατοτητα απο την φωλια ,προς τα εκει που ειναι η ανατολη (οχι απαραιτητα ανατολικα αλλα να εχει ορατοτητα προς τα εκει ) ακομα καλυτερα .Αν συμπεφτει αυτο το σημειο με χωρο στο μπροστινο μερος της κλουβας ,καλως .Αν οχι αρχικα τουλαχιστον ,να βαλεις και μια φωλια στο μπροστινο μερος πχ εκει που φαινεται η κοκκινη πατηθρα .Οταν δειξουν προτιμηση σε μια φωλια και ξεκινησουν οχι προχειρη τοποθετηση υλικου φωλιας (απλο πεταγμα του δηλαδη ) αλλα κανονικο πλεξιμο του ,αφαιρεις αμεσα οποια αλλη φωλια εχεις στο χωρο 

καλη σου επιτυχια !

ενισχυσε με λιναροσπορο (αν δεν εχεις παρε λιγο ) την ταιστρα της θηλυκιας και αν εχεις επισης bella di note και το τρωνε (πολλα τον ξηρο σπορο δεν τον τρωνε ) βαλε επισης στην αυγοτροφη .Τοσο στο ενα οσο και στο αλλο ,δοκιμασε να δινεις ξεπαγωμενο (να εχει ερθει σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου ) αρακα 

λιναροσπορος και αρακας εχουν φυτοοιστρογονα που θα βοηθησουν να ετοιμαστει το θηλυκο .ο αρακας εχει και πολυτιμα αμινοξεα για τη γονιμοτητα και δεν μπορουν τα φυτοοιστρογονα του να επηρεασουν αρνητικα ενα φουλ πυρωμενο αρσενικο (ισως μαλιστα του κανουν και καλο στον τομεα αυτο  , να συμπεριφερθει περισσοτερο κοινωνικα και σαν γονιος και οχι επιβητορας στην πορεια και να εχεις λιγοτερο κινδυνο για ενοχληση των αυγων .

τι υλικο φωλιας τους παρεχεις; 

ποιο μιγμα σπορων δινεις; 

αυγοτροφη δινεις καποια ετοιμη και ποια; αν φτιαχτη ,τι συνταγη;


* ο προηγουμενος κατοχος του αρσενικου ,μαλλον το ποτισε κανθαξανθινη ή κοκκινη μπισκοτοτροφη στην περιοδο βαψιματος της μασκας .Ελπιζω να μην κουρασε το συκωτι του .... ας ξερουν ολοι οσοι κανουν αυτη την εξυπναδα και μας διαβαζουν (για να παρουσιαζουν και καλα μασκες ωραιες ... μαλιστα πολλοι βαζουν ελαχιστη για να γλυτωσουν το βαψιμο των φτερων ) οτι η καρδερινα δεν εχει συκωτι απο καναρινι ,αλλα συκωτι που ετσι και αλλιως καταπονειται απο το ατοξοπλασμα που κατα 99 % παρασιτει πανω της και σε καταστασεις στρες γιγαντωνεται ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καληπσερα και παλη....Κουνηματα βλεπω να κανει η θυληκια συνεχεια.απλως δεν κανει τα τιτιβισματα και δεν ανοιγει τα φτερα της...μυτη κατα σπρει.στης φωλιες που εχω καθεται συνεχεια σε μια και στην οποια μπαινει πολλεσ φορες....μεσα και καθεται...παιζει με βαμβακι συνεχεια....δεν δινω bella di notte...
Νημα εχω λευκο και ενα ακομα με διαφορες τριχες οπως και βαμβακι μεσα...περιμενω απο αυριο λινατσα...Τροφη δινω Manitoba carduelidi...και αυγοτροφη Cede...
εχω προσπαθησει να κανω μια απο τισ δικές σου αυγοτροφες αλλα δεν την πετιχενω

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα και μια φωλια μπροστα .Πισω ασε οποια την βλέπεις να μπαινει συχνοτερα 

λευκο υπαρχει αυτο 




αλλα και καποιο αλλο της sisal fibre το cotton που εινει λιγοτερο ευκαμπτο και πιο κοντο .Το τελευταιο ειναι οκ .Το πρωτο το φοβαμαι για τα ποδαρακι των νεοσσων μην μπλεχτει .Παντως και τα δυο ειναι αγαπητα στα πουλια .Αν εχεις το πρωτο και δεν βρισκεις το δευτερο ,κοψει μικρες τις κλωστες του

----------


## jk21

Σημασια στην καρδερινα ,πριν απο ολα ,εχει η αποδοχη της αυγοτροφης να ταισει και να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα και ας μην ειναι η τελεια αυγοτροφη απο ποιοτητα υλικων.Στην πορεια οταν μεγαλωσουν με το καλο ... το διορθωνουμε  .Αν λοιπον σου τρωνε τη συγκεκριμενη (αν το εχεις ομως σιγουρα διαπιστωσει ) δοκιμασε απο τωρα να προσπαθησεις να την συνηθισουν ,προσθετοντας στην cede στα 50 γρ της ενα ασπραδι ολοκληρο βρασμενου αυγου .Τον κροκο να τον δινεις ξεχωρα ανακατεμενο στο μουλτι με ηδη τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ,ωστε το αποτελεσμα της αναμιξης να ειναι αρκετα αφρατεμενο ,ελαχιστα λιγοτερο απο λασπωμενο (θα δεις λοιπον ποσο βρωμη χρειαζεσαι ,την ωρα που το κανεις ) .Εκεινα θα διαλεξουν τι θελουν 

Να εχεις οταν βγουνε τα μικρα εξτρα βρωμη και κανναβουρι σε μια ταιστρα 50- 50 %

* αν βρεις καπου σε πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης αλμπουμινη σε σκονη (ασπραδι αυγου ) μας το αναφερεις

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραία θα κάνω ότι αναφέρεις...τώρα περιμένω την θηλικια να είναι έτοιμη...όταν δώ να των ζητάει και να άνοιξη φτερά θα βγάλω το χωρισμα...έχω βάλει και στην προσόψει φωλιά...και έξτρα κάλυψη ...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα εγω ειπα τη γνωμη μου .Πιστευω θα ακουσεις και αλλες ,παιδιων με μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο μενα ,θα σταθμισεις αναλογα και με το τι βλεπεις απο κοντα στη συμπεριφορα των πουλιων και τις επιλογες του και θα πραξεις .Το οτι ειμαι admin ,δεν σημαινει οτι εχω και εμπειρια ή οτι καθε τι που λεω ειναι εγκυρο για το καθετι ,ειδικα αν εχουμε να κανουμε με μια ευαισθητη εκτροφη οπως της καρδερινας !

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλησπερα κωστα! Ακομη η θυληκια δεν ειναι ετοιμη 100%  αλλα ειναι θεμα χρονου! Και μαζι να τα αφηνες δεν νομιζω να ειχαν θεμα! Σε πολλα ζευγαρια πεφτει 'ξυλο'! Απλα επειδη ο αρσενικος ειναι φουλ πυρωμενος να ξερεις πως κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα χαλασει φωλια και αυγα! Γνωμη μου οταν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα ,στα πρωτα αυγα αντικατασταση με πλαστικα και μετα βαζεις χωρισμα! Δεν ειναι απολυτο αλλα στην κατασταση του νομιζω αναποφεκτο!

----------


## kostas salonika

Λεω να τα αφησω για 5-6 μερες χωρις να δω πως θα παει υ θυλικια και βλεπουμε...τα Αυγα τα παιρνω απο το πρωτο μεχρι τον 5ο?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αν μπορεις να βγαλεις τον αρσενικο και να τον βαλεις καπου που δε θα τον βλεπει, αλλα μονο να τον ακουει για 5-6 μερες ειναι το ιδανικο! Φαινεται οτι αυτος ειναι πολυ πιο μπροστα σε ετοιμοτητα, μα κι εκεινη μετα το ανελεητο κινηγητο του "στριβει" που σημαινει αποδοχη,αλλα θελει λιγακι ακομα.....Αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα διαχωρισμου για λιγες μερες, μετα την επανενωση θα δεις διαφορετικα πραγματα!
Το 5ο αυγο δεν το παιρνεις!Μετα τη γεννηση του 5ου αυγου βαζεις και τα υπολοιπα 4!

----------


## kostas salonika

αμα των χωρισω δεν θα εχω προβλημα να μην την ξανα θελει?

----------


## jk21

αν ειχες ακομα μια θηλυκια ,λιγο πιο περα ,πιο κοντα του ,δεν θα ελεγε οχι και σε κεινη ,ειδικα στην κατασταση πυρωματος που ειναι .Αλλα οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να τον επαναφερεις ,λες να πει δεν σε θελω δεσποινις  τωρα ;  :winky: 

στο αν πρεπει να μεινει στο ιδιο κλουβι με χωρισμα ή να χωρισθει και να τον επαναφερεις αργοτερα ,δεν ειμαι απολυτος και ουτε νοιωθω εμπειρος να σου πω οτι ντε και καλα κανε αυτο.Εχουν εκφρασθει γνωμες (ισως ακουσεις και αλλες ) παιδιων πιο εμπειρων απο μενα   και ισως εκεινες ειναι πιο σωστες .Δεν ανησυχω ομως οτι θα σταματησει το ενδιαφερον του ,αν τυχον τον χωρισεις και καπου πιο μακρια  . Στο  οτι δεν επρεπε να μεινουν σε αυτη τη φαση μαζι χωρις χωρισμα ,ειμαι σιγουρος ,οπως τον ειδα να της επιτιθεται ,ακομα και αν τελικα την βατευε και ειχες αυγα ... το θεμα ειναι να εχουν και μετα τη γεννα αρμονικη συνεχεια και διαθεση για επωαση - ταισμα .

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ισα ισα που οταν τον χωρισεις κι εκεινη εχει ερθει σε φαση αναπαραγωγης, με το που θα γινει η επανενωση θα δεις σε δευτερολεπτα συνουσια....! Μονο καλο θα κανει ενας χωρισμος για λιγες μερες!

----------


## kostas salonika

Ενα πρωινο βιντεο σημερα....

----------


## jk21

ειναι σε καλο δρομο !!!

καλη επιλογη να βαλεις και φωλια στο μπροστινο μερος ,αλλα πιστευω οτι η καλυψη που εχεις ,ναι μεν χρειαζεται ,αλλα ειναι υπερβολικα πυκνη και νομιζω καλα ειναι να υπαρχει καποια δυνατοτητα εποπτειας απο τη θηλυκια ,του χωρου μπροστα απο το κλουβι .Ειτε το αλλαζεις ,ειτε βλεπεις και κανεις στην πορεια ,αν δειξει να επιμενει στο να μην στρωνει φωλια

----------


## kostas salonika

οταν θα βγαλω το χορισμα θα βαλω και απο την αλλη γωνια ακομα μια εξωτερικη με καμοφλαζ απο πανω....να πω οτι εβαλα σε μια φωλια νημα με το χερι να δω αντιδρασεις...

----------


## tasos-mo

> οταν θα βγαλω το χορισμα θα βαλω και απο την αλλη γωνια ακομα μια εξωτερικη με καμοφλαζ απο πανω....να πω οτι εβαλα σε μια φωλια νημα με το χερι να δω αντιδρασεις...



Κωστα προσωπικη μου αποψη μην βαζεις εξωτερικη βαλε μεσα αλλα οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης,πιστευω εχεις υπερβολικη καλυψη..υποτιθεται απο την φωλια η θηλυκια πρεπει να εχει πολυ καλη θεα να μπορει να παρατηρει ολο τον περιβαλοντα χορο..η καλυψη οπως λες και εσυ μπαινει για καμουφλαζ και οχι για ολικο κρυψιμο..τωρα μπορει να την εχεις κανονικα και να μην το βλεπουμε εμεις...καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...Εχθες μετα απο μια βδομαδα χωρισμα ξανα ενωνω τα πουλια....δεν ειδα καποιο κηνηγητο η μαλωμα σημερα.....Να πω πως η θυληκια.....ολοι την ημερα ειναι με λινατσα στο στομα και βαμβακι...Μπαινει μεσα στην φωλια σηνεχεια βγαζει την ουρα της πρως τα πανο....Χωρις ομως να βαζει μεσα υλικο....

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! πολυ καλα σημαδια αυτα που περιγραφεις και χωρις αρσενικο δεν ειναι και τοσο παραξενο που δεν προχωρα την φωλια .Το οτι πια δειχνει θεληση για ζευγαρωμα (το υλικο φωλιας στο στομα αυτο δειχνει ) ,σημαινει οτι συντομα θα εχεις καλυτερες εξελιξεις και μην σε παραξενεψει αν αρχικα δεις και καποιο κυνηγιτο ,αρκει να μην υπαρχουν εντονοι καυγαδες ,χωρις παραλληλα καποια σημαδια καλα εκ μερους της ,μετα την επανενωση

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραια......βαζω νημα συνεχεια γιατι το σκορπαει....Μακαρι να δω κανενα βατεμα το πρωι

----------


## jk21

Θα δου ελεγα να εχεις στην αρχη βαμβακι ,να μην πηγαινει χαμενο το νημα και οταν δεις να το τοποθετει ,δινεις και επαρκεστατο νημα .Αλλα να ακουσεις και τα παιδια και βλεπεις ....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αφου μπαινει στη φωλια ειναι θεμα χρονου να ξεκινησει...
Μη δινεις συνεχως νημα!!
Οταν ειναι ετοιμη θα τραβηξει και την τελευταια κλωστη που θα εχει ξεπεσει στο κλουβι!

----------


## kostas salonika

Περιμενω και βλεπουμε...Ευχαριστω ολους

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια... ενω το ειχα αφησει στην ακρη αυτο το ζευγαρι που σας ελεγα και το εβαλα χωρισμα για 10 μερες αφαίρεσα νημα φωλια κ.τ.λ...χθες αποφασισα να ξαναβαλω νημα και φωλια αλλα χωρις να τα ενοσω..Σημερα ομως εβγαλα το χωρισμα και μεσα σε ενα δευτερολεπτο απο το βγαλσειμο του χορισματοσ εγινε χαμος..εδω τα αποτελεσματα:

----------


## kostas salonika

3 βατεματα μεσα σε 30 λεπτα

----------


## johnakos32

Τώρα έγινε η δουλειά!!  Μπράβο με το καλό τα μικρά!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο Κωστα και η συνεχεια....
Αν δεις και χαλαει φωλια ο αρσενικος η ειναι επιθετικος βαλε παλι το χωρισμα και θα τα παει μια χαρα και μονη της γιατι τον βλεπω ζαβολιαρη!

----------


## kostas salonika

ωραια παιδια θα δω πως θα τα πανε....Το αρσενικο ειναι του ***********

----------


## kostaskirki

Το υποψιαζομουν Κωστη! Και παλι καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !!! θα πανε καλα !!!!


αν ο αρσενικος σου ειναι αγορασμενος απο τον εκτροφεα που ανεφερες (αν και δεν ηταν πληρη η αναφορα ονοματεπωνυμου ,φωτογραφιζες μερικους γνωστους με το ονομα αυτο ) θα σε παρακαλουσα να δεις λιγο τους ορους συμμετοχης ,που το απαγορευουν ξεκαθαρα 

αν παλι το πουλι ειναι χαρισμενο ,το αναφερεις και επαναφερω το ονομα

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...Ζητω συγνωμη δεν ηξερα οτι απαγορευεται αυτο το πραγμα δεν θα ξανα συμβη...
τον αρσενικο απο ποτε μπορω να τον χωρισω με χωρισμα αμα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## johnrider

νομίζω δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να είναι μαζί.
αυτό  έτυχε και σε εμενα και δεν περίμενα να γίνει κάτι και τώρα ο αρσενικός κάθεται σούζα διπλα στην φωλιά.

----------


## kostas salonika

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειδα τσακομους σημερα ο αρσενικος να κελαιδαει και αυτην να των κραζει

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν εχω την εμπειρια να σου πω κατι σχεδον σιγουρο ,αλλα στην αρχη ηταν ολοφανερο ,πως το θηλυκο δεν ηταν ετοιμο και τοτε ο αρσενικος φουλ πυρωμενος ,της ειχε επιτεθει ξεκαθαρα με επικινδυνο τροπο και επρεπε αν τα χωρισεις και σωστα κατα τη γνωμη μου επραξες .Τωρα το θηλυκο ξεκαθαρα καθεται οικιοθελως να βατευτει απλα ο αρσενικος και μετα την πραξη θελει συνεχεια και εκεινη τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη οχι .Η κινηση του ειναι λιγο επιθετικη ,αλλα οχι σαν την αλλη φορα και θα το βλεπεις και συ καλυτερα που τον παρακολουθεις περισσοτερο χρονο απο οσο εμεις σε ενα μικρο βιντεακι .Τετοιοι μικροτσακωμοι ή ποτε να κανει το ενα και ποτε το αλλο τον δυσκολο στο συντροφο του ,το βλεπουμε συχνα στις καρδερινες 

το θεμα βεβαια ειναι τι θα κανει οταν βγουνε τα αυγα ... αυτο φοβαται ο Κωστας και ισως εχει ασχημες εμπειριες ,αφου ειναι πιο παλιος στην εκτροφη απο εμενα .Θεωρω οτι αντικαθιστωντας τα αυγα με πλαστικα ,ενα ενα οταν θα τα κανει ,θα δεις αν τελικα εχει ασχημες σκεψεις στο μυαλο του και θα τις εκδηλωσει πετωντας τα πλαστικα τις πρωτες μερες 

αν δεν το κανει ,γνωμη μου ειναι να τον αφησεις ,ειδικα αν δεν βλεπεις και τσακωμους εντος διαστηματος της επωασης και την ημερα που θα βγουνε τα πρωτα μικρα (12 συμπληρωμενες απο τη στιγμη που θα κλωσσησει μονιμα η θηλυκια )ειτε να εισαι απο πολυ πολυ πρωι ξυπνιος και παρων ,μην τυχον τα πειραξει και αν οχι ,τοτε τον αφηνεις .Πιστευω σε λιγες ωρες θα δειξει τις διαθεσεις του .Αν τον δεις ομως να θελει να επιτεθει στη φωλια και να τσακωνεται με τη μανα ,τοτε τον χωριζεις ,αλλα οσο γινεται το χωρισμα να ειναι κοντα στη φωλια ,να τα βλεπει που τα ταιζει η θηλυκια  ( δες το ποστ 130 εδω στην περιπτωση μου Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2014 αλλα και την εξελιξη για να δεις πως ανατρεπονται συνεχως συμπεριφορες και καταστασεις )

* αν τον δεις ενω εχει κανει φωλια η θηλυκια ,να περνει ελαχιστο νημα και να το περιφερει δειχνοντας το στη θηλυκια (οχι να πειραξει για τα καλα τη φωλια δηλαδη ) μην τον αφαιρεσεις .Ειναι κινηση ,για να την πεισει απλα να ξαναβατεψει .Φλερτ

----------


## jk21

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειδα τσακομους σημερα ο αρσενικος να κελαιδαει και αυτην να των κραζει


να φοβασαι μονο αυτους στους οποιους την στριμωχνει κατω και την χτυπα με το ραμφος .τα αλλα ειναι καυγαδακια για το ποιος θα κανει κουμαντο στο ζευγαρι .τα ιδια κανουν και οι ανθρωποι και μετα .... επακολουθει το μοιραιο

----------


## kostas salonika

εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ο αρσενικος θελει να βατεψει και αυτην δεν θελει και μαλωνουν η κατεβαινει αυτην κατο στο κλουβι και ανεβαινει πιο μετα...το πρωι σημερα δεν ξερω αν εγινε κατι γιατι ξεχασα να βαλω ην camera να τραβαει...μαλώνουν οπως στα τελευταια λεπτα του τελευταιου βιντεο...

----------


## kostaskirki

Κωστα η θηλυκια εχει τελειωσει την φωλια?

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημερα παιδια.....σικοθηκα 5:30 εβαλα την camera...λοιπον εγινε ενα βατεμα το πρωι φιλακια και τετοια και μετα παλη τσακομους...
Οχι κωστα δεν εχει κανει ακομα καθολου φωλια...

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πω οτι μεχρι τις 17:00 δεν εκαναν τιποτα στην φωλια.....μπαινουν μεσα και οι 2 αλλα τιποτα εβαλα εγω λιγο λινατσα μεσα μπας και τα βοηθησω...

----------


## kostaskirki

Γνωμη μου αν δεις και σε 2 -3 μερες δεν εχει φωλια ,χωρισε παλι τον αρσενικο για μηπως και δεν την αφηνει αυτος! Μπορει μετα να την στρωσει η θηλυκια με την ησυχια της! Βλεποντας και κανοντας!

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστω πολυ....για 3 μερες δεν θα εχετε νεα μου θα λοιπω διστυχος Τουρκια...Ο Θεος βοηθος για τα πουλια..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καληπσερα παιδια.....5η μερα σημερα απο το πρωτο βατεμα αλλα τιποτα απο αυγο...και απο φωλια στην μια τωρα που ανεβηκα πανω εχει βαλει στην 1 απο της 2 οχι παρα πολυ ομως....
Σε ποσο καιρο κανει το πρωτο αυγο μετα τα βατεματα?

----------


## johnakos32

Νομιζω η καρδερινα επιτρεπει στον αρσενικο να την βατευει μεχρι μια εβδομαδα πριν κανει το 1ο αυγο.

----------


## vasilis.a

υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να μην κανει και καθολου αυγο ακομη και μετα απο πολλα βατεματα.

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG]
Σημερινή φωλιά...να πω πως έχω 2 φωλιές μέσα...και μπαίνει και Στης 2 αλλά στην 1 δεν βάζει τίποτα...Να την βγαλω την 1 που δεν  βαζει τιποτα?

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ναι 

θα προτιμουσα (απλη γνωμη - σκεψη ) αυτη που βλεπω να προτιμα περισσοτερο ο αρσενικος ,ασχετα αν η θηλυκια ψιλοχτιζει την αλλη (αν ισχυει αυτο ) 

Να εχεις και βαμβακι αρκετο στο υλικο

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραια θα την βγαλω την την αλλη που δεν βαζει τιποτα μεσα....αλλα ο αρσενικος μπαινει μεσα στην αλλη που δεν εχει τιποτα μηπως αυτος διαλεγει την φωλια γιαυτο μπαινει μεσα?βαζω σηνεχεια βαμβακι...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα πολλα πραγματα τα βλεπουμε στην πορεια της εκτροφης ,μεσα απο την εμπειρια .Εγω εχω εκτροφικη πολυ μικρη σε σχεση με αλλα μελη .Στην συμπεριφορα της καρδερινας στη φυση ,ισως εχω μεγαλυτερη (οχι απο αλλα μελη ,αλλα σε σχεση με την εκτροφικη μου ) αλλα και αυτη αποκτηθεισα πολυ παλιοτερα οταν ακομα ημουν στο βολο τη δεκαετια του 90 

απο αυτη ξερω οτι ο αρσενικος αν δεν επιλεγει αυτος τη φωλια (δεν το ξερουμε 100 % ) σιγουρα ειναι αυτος που επιβλεπει την ασφαλεια του χωρου και μαλλον αυτος κρινει και το κατα ποσο ενας χωρος ειναι ασφαλης 

απο την εκτροφικη ,εχω παρατηρησει οτι ο αρσενικος θελει να περνα το δικο του στο κλουβι και συχνα χαλα τη φωλια αν δεν ειναι εκει που θελει .Ρωτα και τον Γιαννη τον johnrider να σου πει ... η θηλυκια του μεχρι να την φτιαξει την οριστικη ,ειχε πλεξει μπολικα μαλλινα πουλοβερ που δεν αρεσαν στον κυριο  .Τελικα την εφτιαξε εκει που ηθελε εκεινος

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραια καταλαβαινω τα οσα λες....Αλλα ετσι πως καταλαβαινω πρεπει να αφησω μεσα και της 2 της φωλιες μεχρη να αποφασησει ο αρσενικος που θα γινει...

----------


## jk21

δεν τον εχεις δει να μπαινοβγαινει σε καποια ή να την χρησιμοποιει για πατηθρα; ή μηπως εχει καποια αλλη θεση που συνηθως του αρεσει να στεκεται αρκετη ωρα; 

* δες τα στιγματακια πανω στη φωλια στο ξυλο αν ειναι απο παλιες κουτσουλιες ή παλια αυγα ψειρας.Αν ειχε ψειριασει στο παρελθον ,την πετας αμεσα

εκει που εχω σημειωσει και κατω απο το νημα ισως 
E72885E8-935B-4FC2-A01B-DF32A242C780.jpg

----------


## kostas salonika

Είναι καινούριο το καλαθάκι...αυτά τα στίγματα είναι κάτι μαύρα αλλά δεν είναι απο ψείρες...
να πω ότι η θηλικια κοιμάτε πάνω στην φωλιά που δεν έχει βάλει νήμα ....ο αρσενικός και αυτός σε αυτήν που δεν έχει νήμα μπαίνει μέσα και κάθεται πανό πολλές φωρες...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά ....να πω ότι έβγαλα την μια φωλιά....και βλέπουμε

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια....Η φωλια ειναι ετοιμη και η θηλυκια καθεται ολο και περισοτερη ωρα μεσα αλλα ακομα αυγο τιποτα....

----------


## antonispahn

> Καλησπερα παιδια....Η φωλια ειναι ετοιμη και η θηλυκια καθεται ολο και περισοτερη ωρα μεσα αλλα ακομα αυγο τιποτα....


Ωραία περίμενε μπορεί να πάρει και βδομάδες να γεννήσει

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...ο πρωτο αυγο εγινε χθες και αυτο σκεπασμενο απο νημα και σπασμενο...σημερα δεν εκανε αλλο.....των αρσενικο των εχω χορισμενο εδω και 1 βδομαδα και να πω πως αρχισε να κανει φωλια μετα το χορισμα...

----------


## johnakos32

Έχεις Ζευγάρια καναρίνια που κλωσσανε,?

----------


## kostas salonika

Όχι δεν έχω καθόλου καμαρίνια ...ένα ζευγάρι έχω ακόμα Καρδερινες που κλωσσανε...

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ λέω αφού φέτος ήταν κι πρωτάρα η καρδερίνα αφού δεν θέλει άστην για του χρόνου,  ήδη περάσε ο μισός Ιούλης. 
Ξεκουράσε τα πουλιά και ξεκινά του χρόνου καλύτερα... 
Γνώμη μου περιμένε και άλλων.

----------


## jk21

αβατευτο ειναι  ... αλλιως δεν θα το καπακωνε .Ειναι και ο αριθμος ημερων χωρια απο τον αρσενικ που αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες για κατι τετοιο

η πτερορια πλησιαζει ... δικη μου γνωμη  , μαλλον κρατα τα πουλια χωρια

----------


## kostaskirki

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με Γιάννη και Δημήτρη! Άσε το πουλάκι για του χρόνου που θα είναι πλέον πανέτοιμο!

----------

